# ICD 10 Proficencey Assesment?



## Lynda Wetter (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will be additional letters or anything added to the "CPC" once we pass the ICD 10 Proficencey Assesment?


----------



## Kiana (Oct 10, 2013)

*Per AAPC*

Taking the ICD-10 non proctored 75 question exam will not give you additional credentialing.  It allows you to keep the credentials you currently hold.  If you do not take the exam you will lose all of your credentials.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Kiana!
I am aware of what the test is, I was curious to see if there would be something added to our exisiting credentials to show potential employers this was something you have already completed and passed.
I dont think it would be a terrible idea to have something added.


----------



## EmilyLitella (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's a suggestion.  On your resume in the area where you note your education and/or certifications, why not add something like:

October 2013 -   Successfully Completed AAPC Online ICD-10-CM Proficiency Examination.


----------

